# Nitrates in Toronto Tap Water



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't picked up my test kit (haven't even finished setting up the tank yet) and am just wondering if anyone could tell me what the nitrate reading on our tap water is.

Thanks.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

zimmy said:


> I haven't picked up my test kit (haven't even finished setting up the tank yet) and am just wondering if anyone could tell me what the nitrate reading on our tap water is.
> 
> Thanks.


zero......


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

This post will tell you where to find a complete water analysis of Toronto tap water: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10558

According to this report, the average was 0.46 mg/L, min 0.25 mg/L and max 0.85 mg/L in 2009. 1 mg/L is the same as 1 ppm. So it's always < 1ppm, and most of the time less than half that.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

why are you worried about nitrate reading in tap water? the ammonia is more cause for concern...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It depends on where you live. Some water supply are better than others. It's not surprising to find high nitrate onces in a while.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zimmy (Aug 30, 2010)

solarz said:


> why are you worried about nitrate reading in tap water? the ammonia is more cause for concern...


The fish I'm getting need to have tank water that has nitrate readings below 40ppm (ideally it should be well below this level). I'm aware of some people (outside Toronto) who struggle to get their tank water readings to this level through water changes because the tap water has nitrates around 25ppm. I wanted to find out if this was going to be an issue for me.

I'm assuming the bacteria in the filter will take care of any ammonia in the tap water...right?


----------

